# Looking a popular fertility clinic in Greece.



## MR. ISLAM73 (May 27, 2013)

Hi
I am new here. Can anyone please recommend a couple of popular IVF CLINIC in Greece? Especially with own eggs. 
Many thanks.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, a few friends of mine had their treatment in Czech Rep and Poland, I am happy with my Polish clinic, if you want to know more about this region, pm. As to IVF clinics in Greece, would you like to know them based on their popularity or success rates?


----------

